# Kidneybohnen als Köder?



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. August 2006)

war grade im supermarkt kidneybohnen kaufen (um morgen ein feuriges chili zu machen)

da fällt mir auf das die bohnen eigentlich eine ideale größe haben um dmait auf karpfen zu gehen,hat das schon mal wer ausprobiert und getestet??
würde gerne wissen ob das erfolgreich sein kann,die dose kostet ja mit 29 cent nicht viel,da würde man billig beim füttern(zusammen mit hartmais) wegkommen und hätte 2 partikelköder auf dem futterplatz.

da bin ich mal gespannt,das erbsen gehen hab ich selber schon probiert,auf rotaugen gehts gut,manchmal nehmen die fast nur erbsen und der dosenmais wird links liegen gelassen.
graser hab ich auch schon auf dosenerbsen gefangen,also von daher.

fragt sich bloß ob die bohnen gut für die verdauung des karpfens sind:m


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Naja das mit der Verdauung siehste ja wenn die ersten blubberbläschen aufsteigen^^
Nee im ernst...könnte was dran sein...würde mich freuen wenn wir etwas von deinen Fangerfolgen mitbekommen....


----------



## mightyeagle69 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> war grade im supermarkt kidneybohnen kaufen (um morgen ein feuriges chili zu machen)
> 
> da fällt mir auf das die bohnen eigentlich eine ideale größe haben um dmait auf karpfen zu gehen,hat das schon mal wer ausprobiert und getestet??
> würde gerne wissen ob das erfolgreich sein kann,die dose kostet ja mit 29 cent nicht viel,da würde man billig beim füttern(zusammen mit hartmais) wegkommen und hätte 2 partikelköder auf dem futterplatz.
> ...




Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa eine kleine rückmeldung wär nicht schlecht.Kann es mir auch sehr gut vorstellen das da was geht.Ich habe mal die erfahrung in England mit Erbsen gemacht......hatten in einem kleinen See in Bormingham geangelt wo noch so einige andere Angler waren,diese haben alle mit Mais & Boilies geangelt und keinen enzigen fisch gefangen.Mein kumpel Wulli und ich hatten ein paar tage vorher drüber gesprochen das man doch mal Erbsen probieren könnte.Also hatten wir am besagtem tag eine dose dabei  und da keiner etwas fing haben wir es halt einfach mal mit den Erbsen probiert.Siehe da Ohhhhhhhh WUNDER  wir haben tatsächlich  zwichen 15-20 karpfen in  6 std. gefangen unglaublich ich weis abba WAHR!!!!!:m:m:m
Das war schon geniall Ihr hättet mal sehn sollen wie die andern Fisherman geglötzt haben,das war ein wahrer WUNDEr tag.


Mfg 

MightyEagle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

na ja,ehuet abend um 20 uhr gehts los,auf jeden fall bis morgen früh!
hartmais,dosenmais und kidney wirds gefüttert,.bei boilies überlegen wir noch.
können 6 ruten auslegen,4 gehen auf karpfen und 2 auf fette aale.

mal sehen was bei rumkommt!je eine rute mit mais,hartmais,kidney,und dann mal sehen ob boilie oder nicht boilie


----------



## punkarpfen (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Karpfen fressen Kidneybohnen. (Was fressen Karpfen auch nicht?) Ich habe mal halbherzig mit Kidneybohnen geangelt (war der einzige Köder, den ich auf die schnelle auftreiben konnte) und habe nichts gefangen. Das bedeutet aber nichts, weil auch die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen an dem Tag sch... waren. Ein Vorteil ist sicherlich, dass das ein Köder ist, der den Karpfen noch unbekannt ist. Ich würde die Bohnen über einem Pellet - Partikelteppich fischen. Ich denke man bekommt die Bohnen bestimmt auch ungekocht und dann kann man bei der Zubereitung noch die Härte steuern und noch Lockstoffe beigeben.


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Hi

Kidney-Bohnen sind ein guter und günstiger Karpfenköder. Jedoch muss man sie vor dem Fischen/Füttern unbedingt kochen, da sie sonst angeblich für Mensch und Fisch giftig sind. Nicht zuviel von den Bohnen füttern, ein bis zwei Hände voll reichen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

kochen????
wußt ich auch noch nicht!
wie lange war die gewöhnungszeit für die bohnen????


----------



## punkarpfen (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Die aus der Dose muß man nicht Kochen. Eingewöhungszeit ist Nippes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

dann starte ich heute abend mal n versuch,werden eventuell bis morgen mittag durchhalten(und dann gibbet ja chili ;-)).

also ca 15 stunden mit 4 verschiedenen partikelködern(mais,hartmais,kidney,frolic dann auch noch als partikel???) an 4 ruten.


----------



## fisch2080 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Vorsicht bei Sachen aus der Dose! Die sind meistens schon mit mehr oder weniger Salz gekocht! Mal aufs Etikett schauen. Salz mögen die lieben carps nämlich nicht so gerne.#6


----------



## Sholar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*



			
				fisch2080 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht bei Sachen aus der Dose! Die sind meistens schon mit mehr oder weniger Salz gekocht! Mal aufs Etikett schauen. Salz mögen die lieben carps nämlich nicht so gerne.#6



gilt das auch für mais???


komisch bei mir beissen die dinger da immer druff


----------



## ebro-catfish (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*



			
				fisch2080 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht bei Sachen aus der Dose! Die sind meistens schon mit mehr oder weniger Salz gekocht! Mal aufs Etikett schauen. Salz mögen die lieben carps nämlich nicht so gerne.#6



N'Abend zusammen!
Sorry,aber Deine Aussage kann ich überhaupt nicht unterstützen.
Ich salze meine selbstgerollten Murmeln ein, um sie hart und haltbar zu machen....und fische fange ich darauf auch 
Da in einigen Boiliemixen sogar Salz hinzugegeben wird, kann es also nicht schädlich/schlecht sein.
mfg
René


----------



## fisch2080 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Ich denke das kann man nicht auf alle Arten von Köder beziehen. Bei-Mais bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dieser auch mit Salz konserviert wird! In der Rute&Rolle von Juni kann man folgendes nachlesen: "Dosenbohnen und Erbsen aus dem Supermarkt sind nicht gut geeignet, da sie zu weich und in Salzwasser eingelegt sind." Ich kann diese Behauptung nur unterstreichen. Eine Mögliche Erklärung könnte sein das Erbsen und Bohnen eine ganz andere Zusammensetzung haben als Mais und Boilies und das Salz sich anders auf diese auswirkt. Ich fische selber auch salzige Köder wie Boilies oder auch Frolic. Aber kann jedem nur empfehlen bei Partikeln (getrocknete Partikel) diese vorher zu kochen und dann in kaltem Wasser quellen zu lassen da diese dann gewisse Stoffe freisetzen die auf Karpfen unwiederstehlich sind. Man kann während des Quell-Prozesses natürlich noch Aromen und andere Lockstoffe hinzufügen. Wenn jemand auf salzige Bohnen oder Erbsen fängt dann Glückwunsch! Mir ist es bis jetzt nicht gelungen.#c


----------



## ebro-catfish (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Hi Fisch2080!
Muss mich geschlagen geben, wir haben "aneinander vorbei" geredet#6
Ich dachte Du beziehst deine Aussage generell auf alle Köder.
Mit gesalzenen Partikeln habe ich bis jetz noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, da ich diese beim Quellen zuckere und nicht salze!
mfg
René


----------



## fisch2080 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Mein erster Eintrag war wohl zu allgemein geschrieben. Würde auch nicht behaupten das man mit salzigen Bohnen und Erbsen gar nicht fängt aber sicherlich nicht so gut wie mit süßen oder anderen geschmacksrichtungen. Sonst würde man mehr darüber hören.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Die Bohnen aus der Dose haben auch noch praktischerweise einen super Dip mit bei 

Die Soße (bzw das Kochwasser), in denen die Bohnen schwimmen, lässt sich prima mit Zucker vermengt zu einem klebrigen Etwas reduzieren (also aufkochen und wasser verdampfen lassen), wass dann als Dip im Wasser herlich langsam auflöst und eine lecker Wolke bildet.

Kidneybohnen haben extrem viel Stärke, die sie beim Kochen abgeben (deswegen ist der Saft in der Dose auch so dickflüssig), die aber super wasslerlöslich ist und alle gebundenen Stoffe herlich wieder freigibt.

Probierts mal...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

bin zurück.

bericht ganz kurz:
dosenmais null run
frolic null run
kidney 1!!!!! run,aber ausgeschlitzt(geschätzt- mittlerer karpfen ca 10-15 pfund)(hatte 2 kidneys am haar+6er haken)
hartmais 1 run,karpfen 83cm,durch die hände gerutscht  ;-)

auf wurm ein paar gute bisse(1 aal von ca 40cm der auch verdammt schleimig war) und das schirmzelt ist 2mal fast weggeflogen,lach!zum glück isses net meins.

morgen abend dann nächster ansitz,aber andere stelle.


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Ich persönlich würde keine Bohnen aus der Dose nehmen. Einfach getrocknete eine Nacht quellen lassen und kurz aufkochen lassen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Naja solange die es essen, werde es vllt. auch mal mit den Bohnen testen wenns mal nicht läuft aktuell finde ich mais nicht zu toppen....
Ach weiß einer was Renommee-Modifikator ist???


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

schau hier :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82162


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Sry. hatte ich inzwischen gefunden...trotzdem danke....

Das ist ja ein Shit....^^

Naja das ist nicht der richtige Threat zum diskutieren...also Perti ich werde es vllt. doch noch heute abend mirt dn Kidneys austesten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Naja, bin nicht der Karpfenspezi, aber man liest ja immer wieder dass Boilies so gerne angenommen werden wegen des hohen Eiweissgehaltes.

Da viele Bohnen/Hülsenfrüchte ebenfals einen hohen Eiweissgehalt haben, müssten sie eigentlich als Köder grundsätzlich dann auch funktionieren.

Ob und welchen Geschmack man beimischt dürfte eigentlich wurscht sein, wenn man mal die vielen Boiliegeschmacksrichtungen sieht 

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Sojaprodukten hat. Ebenfalls sehr eiweissreich und dabei geschmacksneutral und kann von daher auch mit jedem Geschmack "angereichert werden.


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Hallo Thomas,
Du kannst aber auf jedenfall dran glauben und den Flaver deiner Wahl ins Einweichwasser mit reingeben, Bohnen mit Monster -Fish - Gestank haben doch etwas .......


----------



## punkarpfen (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Soja ist Bestandteil vieler Boilies. Soja ist günstig und sehr Eiweißreich. Das Problem ist, dass das Sojaprotein, wie die meisten pflanzlichen Proteine, von dem KArpfen schlechter verwertet werden können. Ein KArpfen kann Fischproteine besser umsetzen. PArtkel enthalten vor allem viele Kohlenhydrate, die in der natürlichen Nahrung des Karpfens nur sehr wenig vorkommen. Deshalb sind diese Köder wilkommene Energielieferanten zusätzlich zu der Naturnahrung. 
Viele Flavour sind überflüßig, weil sie nur riechen und nicht schmecken. Das bedeutet man riecht die Gase des Flavours. Unter Wasser können die Karpfen keine Gase riechen. Sie können nur schmecken. Ich habe meine Flavour einem Geschmackstest unterzogen. Achtung: Haut euch das Zeug bloß nicht pur auf die Zunge!!!


----------



## Husaberg_501 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

@punkarpfen

ich hoffe doch es geht deiner zunge wieder besser :q 

ich persönlich benutze auch keine flavour, für mich vom gedanken her hat mein futter sowie auch die boilies (oder anderer hakenköder) einen sehr guten eigengeruch.
habe dementsprechend auch test gemacht und mit flavourzusätze nicht besser gefangen.

so einfach wie möglich angel, man kann es sich auch kompliziert machen und dadurch deutlich mehr fehler verursachen!

aber ich glaube nun sind wir vom thema abgekommen.

bin selbst auch mal gespannt ob hier zum thema kidneybohnen noch einige fangergebnisse eingereicht werden. versucht habe ich es noch nicht, nur als alternative könnte man es in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*



> bin selbst auch mal gespannt ob hier zum thema kidneybohnen noch einige fangergebnisse eingereicht werden.


Und vor allem ob es da Unterschiede geben wird zwischen "Dosenware" und selbst gekochten, mit oder ohne Flavour und son Zeuchs.


----------



## Knispel (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

Moin Thomas,
Du kannst beim selber Kochen zumindest die Härte der Bohne regeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Kidneybohnen als Köder?*

aslo heute nacht ging nix auf die """bohne"""
11 studnen kein biß,auf dosenmais 1 karpfen(75cm) gefangen und 2 schöne ausgeschlitzt.
habe im wechsel auf beiden ruten mal dosenmais mal bohne angeboten,kann auch zufall sein.wechsel immer alle halbe studne etwa.


----------

